# Baytril?



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Could anyone let me know what the dose for an average sized mouse would be please? I have some Baytril but have only ever used it for guinea pigs and ratties

Also would you suggest giving it to them orally or diluted in their water but then I would worry they didn't like the taste (it is disgusting!) and refused to drink at all which would cause yet more problems :?

Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly as it's been a long time since I medicated anything, but I do remember that the dose for rats was worked out by the kilogram, so you'd need to get the dose per kilogram and divide it by about 15 for a mouse's weight...

Don't put it in the water because you're right, they won't drink it and they'll make themselves more ill. Try putting it in a tiny dollop of jam or lactol, that's what I used to do!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi in german we use it often for infektions, it is the most givenantibotika in german for mices....

we use baytril 2,5% and give one little drop every day. for 8 days minimum.

but you have to be carefull with antibiotika because of the bakteries they could be resitant and so the baytril doesnt work anymore ....than you have to change the antibiotika.

viv


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

0.02ccs for your average adult, but my vet suggested upping it to 0.04ccs because you never get the dregs out of the syringe. This is the same for alllll of my adults :3.


----------

